# Quarantine???



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
There was a post here a month or so ago about a puppy that was bitten and had to be put into quarantine for a few months.
Just wondering is there any update. 
It's been on my mind over the last few days.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Funny enough I thought the same thing one day last week... Wonder how they are getting on....


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Beth Watkins said:


> Funny enough I thought the same thing one day last week... Wonder how they are getting on....


Ya it's been on mind all last week for some reason. 
Hope all is ok.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember that thread, so heartbreaking. Hope they are all ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the tiny little puppy and raccoon...funny I had been thinking about it too.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Me too. I have been hoping to hear some news of the little puppy as well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes I also have been thinking of this family.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I remember it too. Think her name was Rachel.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jeanie . . the lady that posted was named Jaclyn and the puppy was Lucy . . I remember that thread well . . I was horrified. It was posted Jan 19th and she hasent been on since first part of Feb. I really wish she would post an update . . I would love to know how Lucy is getting on?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Jeanie . . the lady that posted was named Jaclyn and the puppy was Lucy . . I remember that thread well . . I was horrified. It was posted Jan 19th and she hasent been on since first part of Feb. I really wish she would post an update . . I would love to know how Lucy is getting on?


Well done for remembering it Nanci, 
I do hope all is well with them. 


Jeanie x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes I thought about it also ,,the poor puppy was bit by a raccoon right on the face,if I remember it right .gee I hope every thing is going well for them


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

It's been on my mind too, would love to hear how things are going.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Me too, heart breaking story!  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw would love to hear!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Jeanie . . but I cheated and looked it up . . was driving me crazy! I would LOVE to hear an update on Lucy!!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey guys!! She came home! It came up on a Facebook group I'm in called Cockapoo Crazy! There was a pic of her in the car on her way home with their little girl and a great big grin! It just popped up today so I'm sure she'll post here soon. So glad it worked out well I got very teary reading the posts at the time. Xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhh that's amazing news hope she posts soon! Got tears in my eyes all over again   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw that Laura it is amazing!! She is on her way home...yey!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHHHH . . She is gorgeous!!!!!! I am sooooo glad you posted that picture!!! That also brought tears to my eyes seeing that little girl holding her as if she will never let go again!! And those bows in her ears!! What a little doll!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhh so sweet! The tears are flowing again! So happy for them x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw brilliant news!!! Yay!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fabulous to hear.....made my day.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Such fantastic news! Bet all the family are so relieved  that picture says a thousand words....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely fab news. What a gorgeous girly girl she is. That family deserve some good luck now after this horrible ordeal. I hope the pup is ok! She looked happy to be in the car, wee pet. W hat a lovely lovely outcome!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I saw it on Cockapoo Crazy I must have missed it on here, soooo glad she's home and what a gorgeous couple of girls xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw it on there to. Now weird was it that we were all thinking of her last week and they were organising early release. 


Jeanie x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

what a beautiful photo of a wonderful puppy she is truly beautiful .but it was really crazy that we were all thinking of her just at the time she was coming home ,,is that not mind reading .LOL. I am so glade that she made it ok and every thing is wonderful again .good luck to all of you


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What good news - I love a story with a happy ending


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

So thrilled what an adorable photo!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What brilliantly happy news, when I tried to tell my OH the story when it first happened I couldn't as I kept getting too choked up, hearing that there has been a really happy ending is wonderful.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh this is such good news...and what a little sweetheart she is 

I bet she's not had a minute to herself since getting home 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh wow, that is such great news. A fantastic 'happy ending'. I love the photo, just so cute!


----------

